# VST Plugin (VEP Pro) Not Showing in Dorico



## bobbyz123 (Oct 14, 2022)

I am trying to figure out why my VEP Pro plugin is not showing in the VST Rack. When I go to preferences to manually add/check the correct path, I get this:






Screen Shot 2022-10-15 at 8.09.41 AM1782×1208 138 KB


Is this normal? Shouldn’t I see some kind of path I can specify?


----------



## Saxer (Oct 14, 2022)

Dorico blocks VST2 plugins by default (a Steinberg thing, they want to move to VST3). You can unlock VST2 plugins (you have to whitelist all of them).


----------



## bobbyz123 (Oct 14, 2022)

Saxer said:


> Dorico blocks VST2 plugins by default (a Steinberg thing, they want to move to VST3). You can unlock VST2 plugins (you have to whitelist all of them).



VEP Pro is a VST3 plugin?


----------



## Saxer (Oct 14, 2022)

bobbyz123 said:


> VEP Pro is a VST3 plugin?


Oh, ok... then forget what I wrote.


----------



## wcreed51 (Oct 15, 2022)

VEPro 7 is VST3. If you have an earlier version then not.


----------



## bobbyz123 (Oct 21, 2022)

wcreed51 said:


> VEPro 7 is VST3. If you have an earlier version then not.


I have VEPro 7. Turns out, it's not M1 native yet and needed to open Dorico in Rosetta mode to get it to work. That was the solution, for anyone reading this.


----------

